# Well it's minus Frickin' cold!



## PierreRodrigue (Nov 20, 2013)

Brrr!!


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 20, 2013)

I am suffering with you, we are having what they called a 'winter cold front' coming in with temps below 80F during the day and in the 60s at night...

Stefan


----------



## daveb (Nov 20, 2013)

Whats up with those "minus" signs in front of the numbers? My thermometer does not have those...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 21, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I am suffering with you, we are having what they called a 'winter cold front' coming in with temps below 80F during the day and in the 60s at night...
> 
> Stefan



good lord!! this cold front might force into what? pants? socks? hawaii rocks..jelly.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 21, 2013)

Man, that is NOT groovy. Never good to be in the negatives


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. It was a nice day in Minnesota today but I hadn't thought about how cold it could be when I go hunting this weekend in Wisconsin. Saturday 7 degrees (-14C). 

You win.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 21, 2013)

That is a game I don't want to lose. Not quite HI, but we don't have the humidity either.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 21, 2013)

No humidity but we have vog right now - winds from the Big Island with volcanic ash, pretty hazy in some places. 

Stefan


----------



## Jordanp (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't worry I'm suffering with you at minus 22 in Calgary


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2013)

:wink:


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 21, 2013)

Its stormy,hot,sweaty and humid here.Not sure if i would rather have this or the cold?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 21, 2013)

I find that temperature around -25 is perfect for swimming. The only problem here is to cut ice-hole big enough Looking forward for a real winter to come here


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 21, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I am suffering with you, we are having what they called a 'winter cold front' coming in with temps below 80F during the day and in the 60s at night...
> 
> Stefan



You know it bro! I so had to turn off my ceiling fan last night, and I even considered closing the sliding doors. WHEN WILL IT END? :cold:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 21, 2013)

mkriggen said:


> You know it bro! I so had to turn off my ceiling fan last night, and I even considered closing the sliding doors. WHEN WILL IT END? :cold:
> 
> Be well,
> Mikey


At least you didnt have to put long pants on.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 21, 2013)

scotchef38 said:


> At least you didnt have to put long pants on.



I wear long pants when I teach class other than that nada.

Boy you Russians are hard core:cold2:


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 21, 2013)

We might go below freezing this weekend - can't wait to have the fire going all day, and red wine at night. Big Dr. Who party Sat night for the 50th anniversary!!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 21, 2013)

If you can't stand the cold get out of the freezer.


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 22, 2013)

scotchef38 said:


> At least you didnt have to put long pants on.



Long pants?:scratchhead:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 22, 2013)

This week low of 23 at night, high of 45 during the day. badabing


----------



## RGNY (Nov 22, 2013)

i bike to work. 17F for one commute last week. back up to 38 today. coldest ride last year was -7. 






heh, if it gets over 75-80, i get cranky.... . still want to visit some desert -dry- heat though.


----------



## CB1968 (Nov 23, 2013)

Darwin Australia today 38c, 90% humidity, then the cool night sets in 30C, 90% humidity and a cyclone is approaching.
P


----------

